# .oOo.Bonne Année 2006.oOo



## Dory (31 Décembre 2005)

*Bon Réveillon et Bonne Année à toutes et tous.*


----------



## Jec (31 Décembre 2005)

Allez je me lance ... bonne année à tous !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2005)

Tout est dans ma signature.... :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

Ca y est les feux d'artifice sont lancés. 1ère voiture incendiée en dessous de chez ma mère à 17h45.

Bonne et heureuse année à tous, pleine de macintel et (en outre par ailleurs autrement) de bonnes choses.


----------



## Malkovitch (31 Décembre 2005)

ça porte malheur de souhaiter la bonne année à l'avance. :love:


----------



## Nobody (31 Décembre 2005)

Que les puces d'un millier de chiens galeux infestent le cul de celui qui vous gâchera une seule seconde votre année 2006, et que les bras de cet abruti deviennent trop courts pour qu'il ne puisse jamais se gratter.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Que les puces d'un millier de chiens galeux infestent le cul de celui qui vous gâchera une seule seconde votre année 2006, et que les bras de cet abruti deviennent trop courts pour qu'il ne puisse jamais se gratter.



*J'ADOOOOOORE!!!* :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et au vu de l'année qui s'achève, "une seule seconde" ça va faire du monde, quand même...






*Pas*
mieux.


----------



## HRych-man (31 Décembre 2005)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> ça porte malheur de souhaiter la bonne année à l'avance. :love:



on s'en fou bonne année à tous !!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'avoir Manou au téléphone, elle veut réserver une colonie de vacances dans le Vercors.
> _C'est paumé, faut pas oublier le pain._
> :afraid:
> 
> ...



_*BANDE DE BABAS!!!*_


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et au vu de l'année qui s'achève, "une seule seconde" ça va faire du monde, quand même...



Ca tombe bien, il paraît qu'on nous en rajoute une ce soir.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

Je souhaite une bonne année 2006 au bar MacG. Vu 2005, ça ne devrait pas être pire... Et si ça passe par quelques accidents fâcheux (coupures ADSL, morts violentes...), je décline toute responsabilité.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

Moi je vous souhaiterai mes bon voeux demain...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je souhaite une bonne année 2006 au bar MacG. Vu 2005, ça ne devrait pas être pire... Et si ça passe par quelques accidents fâcheux (coupures ADSL, morts violentes...), je décline toute responsabilité.


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## MacMadam (31 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Que les puces d'un millier de chiens galeux infestent le cul de celui qui vous gâchera une seule seconde votre année 2006, et que les bras de cet abruti deviennent trop courts pour qu'il ne puisse jamais se gratter



Et que sa bouche soit cousue, pour qu'il n'ait pas - en plus - la prétention de râler  

 Bonne année à tous


----------



## quetzalk (31 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vous souhaiterai mes bon voeux demain...



Tout pareil. Je ne sais pas d'où vient cette mode débile et indécente de souhaiter les voeux avant le changement d'année, je trouve ça presque aussi vulgaire que de citer dans ce forum un gif gnan-gnan piqué je ne sais où. Bref je sais pas si ça porte la poisse mais ça me casse les kouilles en tous cas.


Edit : je crois que j'ai compris, ça doit être comme la manie de mettre en vente la bûche de Noël après la Toussaint Halloween, les galettes des Rois le 5 décembre et les chocolats de Pâques juste après. Il est où JPTK y a que moi qui dis du mal du marketing ?


----------



## stephane6646 (31 Décembre 2005)

Je souhaite à tous les membres de macgénération un excellent réveillon de fin d'année...

J'aime beaucoup Macgé. je remercie tous ceux qui m'ont aidé avec mes problèmes de switcheur puis de macuser ainsi que tous ceux qui rendent ce site aussi sympathique, efficace et dynamique  
Bon réveillon à tous


----------



## stephane6646 (31 Décembre 2005)

je souhaite un bon réveillon à tous les membres de Macgé! Je souhaite remercier tous ceux qui m'ont aidé en tant que switcheur puis en tant que macuser. Je remercie aussi tous ceux qui rendent ce site aussi dynamique, efficace qu'attachant!  
Bon réveillon à tous


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil. Je ne sais pas d'où vient cette mode débile et indécente de souhaiter les voeux avant le changement d'année, je trouve ça presque aussi vulgaire que de citer dans ce forum un gif gnan-gnan piqué je ne sais où. Bref je sais pas si ça porte la poisse mais ça me casse les kouilles en tous cas.



Si ça ne tenait qu'à moi, tu pourrais aussi bien t'abstenir : demain ça me cassera les couilles pareil.


----------



## stephane6646 (31 Décembre 2005)

oh la la honte, ya doublon...mon premier post n'était pas passé, j'en ai écris un second...
sorry...:rose: 
Bon réveillon :rateau:


----------



## Dory (31 Décembre 2005)

> Tout pareil. Je ne sais pas d'où vient cette mode débile et indécente de souhaiter les voeux avant le changement d'année, je trouve ça presque aussi vulgaire que de citer dans ce forum un gif gnan-gnan piqué je ne sais où. Bref je sais pas si ça porte la poisse mais ça me casse les kouilles en tous cas.


 
Je ne suis pas débile encore moins à poil....quand au gif s'il vous dérange ne le regardez pas.
La prochaine fois ne regardez pas sous ma blouse je vous le ferais remarquer Dr


----------



## elKBron (31 Décembre 2005)

_*Beaux nénés !!!



:mouais:
*_​


----------



## Nephou (31 Décembre 2005)

rentrons dans le rang 

:love: tout ça


----------



## quetzalk (31 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> quand au gif s'il vous dérange ne le regardez pas.



Promis !


----------



## Irish whistle (31 Décembre 2005)

Bien que cela fasse longtemps que je ne cotoie plus MacG je ne vous oublie pas 

Que l'année qui vient vous soit sereine et abondante en bonheur de toutes sortes

Christelle


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

Bonne année à tous.


----------



## jahrom (31 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil. Je ne sais pas d'où vient cette mode débile et indécente de souhaiter les voeux avant le changement d'année, je trouve ça presque aussi vulgaire que de citer dans ce forum un gif gnan-gnan piqué je ne sais où. Bref je sais pas si ça porte la poisse mais ça me casse les kouilles en tous cas.
> 
> 
> Edit : je crois que j'ai compris, ça doit être comme la manie de mettre en vente la bûche de Noël après la Toussaint Halloween, les galettes des Rois le 5 décembre et les chocolats de Pâques juste après. Il est où JPTK y a que moi qui dis du mal du marketing ?





Fais gaffe, si tu continues de raler, tu vas te reveiller avec les bras trop courts...


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Janvier 2006)

Bonne année a tous dedicace speciale a HF


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> *Bon Réveillon et Bonne Année à toutes et tous.*


 







Bonne année 2006, Mac Génération!









​ 





​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Janvier 2006)




----------



## LeProf (1 Janvier 2006)

Bonne année à tous et toutes, especially for the Macusers 

> le purefilsdela sagesse : quelle délicatesse cette photo, un travail de composition hors pair !  surtout dans le report de couleur entre le PQ et le pot de l'écouvillon.


----------



## sylko (1 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> *Bon Réveillon et Bonne Année à toutes et tous.*



Meilleurs voeux pour 2006 à tout le monde...


----------



## tirhum (1 Janvier 2006)

bonne année "les machins", pas d'images péciales de galettes impromptues ou pas (personne n'a gerbé chez moi !!) , juste envie de vous souhaiter une bonne année 2006 !!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (1 Janvier 2006)

Ok. "Ils" viennent de partir. Sont partis tôt d'ailleurs. Ca leur ressemble pas.
Pourtant, se sont bien amusés.
Z'ont pourtant bien bouffé (normal, c'était moi qui cuisinais).
Z'ont bien bu aussi.
Le single malt de 18 ans d'âge était pas dégueu, après le Fixin de '98.

Alors?

Pourquoi y partent si tôt?

Hein?

Pourquoi?

Bon, en même temps on remet ça d'ici 5/6 heures au cognac. Aaaaahh! Ca rigole pas dans ma belle-famille (c'est pour ça que je l'aime!). Le jour de l'an, on vous sert rien d'autre que du cognac.

Miam.

La bouffe, on s'en fout un peu. 

Allez, tchuss. Vais me pieuter. A bientôt.


----------



## toys (1 Janvier 2006)

bon jusque ici tous vas bien !

de retour du début des teuf de nouvelle ans.

rendez vous dans 3 heures pour l'afteur (qui peut duré de 10 heures a trois jours selon les énervé ou pas!.


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Janvier 2006)

Une bonne et heureuse année 2006 à vous tous 

  (Même si je trouve cette tradition complètement stupide vu que comme toujours ça va être une année pourri pour certain):mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Janvier 2006)

Que cette année vous soit bonne et douce à tous (et toutes, hein Dory  ).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2006)

*Bonne année à tous et toutes !*  

Qu'elle vous apporte santé, bonheur, prospérité et pleins de... Ferrero Rocher !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2006)

*Bonne année au Power PC ! Salut et merci pour tout !* :love:  

Ben oui, faut en profiter vu que c'est la dernière fois qu'on a l'occasion de le faire.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> *Bonne année au Power PC ! Salut et merci pour tout !* :love:
> 
> Ben oui, faut en profiter vu que c'est la dernière fois qu'on a l'occasion de le faire.



J'oubliais aussi : bonne année au G5 3 ghz, comme depuis 2 ans !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> J'oubliais aussi : bonne année au G5 3 ghz, comme depuis 2 ans !



Pas bonne année IBM !


----------



## richard-deux (1 Janvier 2006)

Bonne année à tous!!!​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> L'année dernière, la nuit de la St-Sylvestre fut l'occasion de quelques *cent quarante millions* de SMS® et autres textos©.
> :afraid:
> 
> Cette année les opérateurs s'attendaient légitimement à ce que le record soit battu, ils confièrent donc ce v½u aux médias qui relayèrent bien volontiers l'info : en effet ceux-ci aiment les records _(record de transactions de Carte Bleue©, record de vitesse dans l'ascension sous assistance médicale du Tourmalet, record de voitures brulées, etc.)_
> ...



Pas moi, vu que ceux à qui j'aurai pu envoyer des SMS, j'étais avec eux à faire la fête. Et puis j'avais laissé mon téléphone à la maison.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _J'espère que vous avez souscrit *vous aussi* à la prime de fin d'année des patrons des trois opérateurs de mobiles ?_
> :king:



C'est clair qu'il y a entente illicite, ils lancent tous le service nouvel an le même jour...


----------



## AOSTE (1 Janvier 2006)

BONNE
ANNEE


----------



## macarel (1 Janvier 2006)

Bonne année à tous, et merci pour toutes ces bonnes âmes qui arrivent toujours à trouver une solution pour tout et pour l'ambience bon enfant sur le site qui fait du bien dans ce mondes de brutes :love: :love:


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2006)

*BANANIER ET POMMES SAUTEES*


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

Bonne année !!! 








   :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:    :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Janvier 2006)

l'empathie ne me touche pas : j'ai un grand canapé.


----------



## nunut (1 Janvier 2006)

BONNE ANNEE 2006 A TOUS BEAUCOUP DE BONHEUR (et de mac tous neuf...)


----------



## quetzalk (1 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> L'année dernière, la nuit de la St-Sylvestre fut l'occasion de quelques *cent quarante millions* de SMS® et autres textos©.:afraid:



Moui trop top classe, les voeux par SMS, j'adore :love:   . Cent quarante millions, sachant qu'il doit bien y avoir dans les vingt millions de portables et que certains (moi et ma copine) n'envoient *jamais* de "voeux" par SMS, on peut donc déduire que pour beaucoup ça a été de l'envoi groupé à 10-20 personnes.

Pas besoin de se faire chier la nouille à choisir des cartes et coller des timbres et écrire avec un stylo, encore moins de s'entendre dire des banalités pendant un quart d'heure, hop un petit "texte" commun asexué et cinquante "amis" touchés d'un coup, mieux que du marketing ciblé ça !  

Hier soir j'en ai reçu un (vers 22 h en plus !) qui disait "Happy NY" rolleyes: sic), le plus rigolo c'est que le numéro n'étant pas dans mon répertoire j'ignore qui s'est fendu de cette merveille...

Bon allez, on garde le contact ?  ... et bonne année à tous les couillons qui disent des couillonneries (salut Purfils, bien aimé ta photo !), à tous les trolls qui nous réveillent de notre amicale torpeur, à tous les modos qui nous surveillent et qui aimeraient bien faire les andouilles avec nous dans l'arène (pas dans la reine hein), à tous les nioubes qui demandent "c'est qui, pourquoi, dites ?" et à macgeneration sans qui j'aurais une vie sociale normale !


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Janvier 2006)

Bonne année, plein de bonheur :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Janvier 2006)

*Bonne année*
Bill Gates


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

BONNE ANNEE, JOYEUSE EXISTENCE, etc.

bon... j'hésite a me recoucher la... :rateau:


----------



## mfy2a (1 Janvier 2006)

*PACE e SALUTE, *comme on dit chez nous, et contrairement à ce que dit clavier quand il passe chez druker, ça ne veux pas dire bonne année, mais ça veux dire "*paix*" et "*santée*"


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Janvier 2006)

Bonne année a tous, et esperons qu'elle m'apportera du switch powerbook  

( pour cela faut que je sois accepter a l'UTC )


----------



## nicogala (1 Janvier 2006)

En parlant de commercial, devinez qui a été le premier à me souhaiter la bonne année à 23h59 59s 999ms ??? 

Ma Freebox :rateau: !!!

Alors que je guettais anxieux blasé le passage de 23h59 à 0h00 en espérant bien compter le temps de latence entre le top de Patrick Sébastien que regardaient les autres... (  après l'horloge parlante, l'horlonge chantante...) quelle ne fut pas ma surprise de voir défiler le texte : _"Free vous souhaite une bonne et heureuse année 2006" _ ...   fou hein... ils savaient que j'étais là à regarder... si ça se trouve le faux 2nd port Ethernet inutilisé est un micro et ils m'écoutent :afraid: 

Ah, au fait... beau néné à vous aussi 






On s'en lasse pas...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2006)

*Alors, moi pour cette nouvelle année, j'aimerais vous dire à tous zé toutes (quasiment..) que je vous compisse la raie du derche avec frénésie et délectation.

Je vais continuer à fréquenter ce forum encore quelques temps je crois, bien qu'on ne puisse jamais s'avancer trop, et je pense que j'ai encore de belles heures de rigolade en perspective.

Je pense que je vais encore me délecter de vos discussions, m'abreuver à la source intarissable de vos conneries, me torcher le fion de vos écrits mellifluents.

Je ne sais pas si ça se voit, mais je ne suis pas d'excellente humeur ce matin.

Y a des jours comme ça, ou l'humain me gêne, des jours ou j'ai envie de catastrophe nucléaire dont je serais seul survivant, des jours ou je me dis que Staline était un précurseur, un vrai humaniste, des jours ou j'ai envie de tuer.

Et vous savez pourquoi ?

Vous savez comment ça a commencé ?

Ce matin, je me suis renversé mon café brûlant sur le pied. Je pensais à autre chose, et il faut JAMAIS, JAMAIS, penser à autre chose.

C'est con de penser à autre chose.

Après on se fait tomber du café brûlant sur le pied, et on a des envies de meurtres.
*


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2006)

*Bonne année 2006*


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

bonne année, bonne santé, bonne humeur ! :love:

Plein de bonnes choses pour 2006 !


----------



## nicogala (1 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Alors, moi pour cette nouvelle année, j'aimerais vous dire à tous zé toutes (quasiment..) que je vous compisse la raie du derche avec frénésie et délectation.
> *


Pourquoi ? Les autres c'est en pleine face ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Janvier 2006)

Mmmhh j'en déduis, par le truchement de ce post, que ma table a des envie de meutre


----------



## trevise (1 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Après on se fait tomber du café brûlant sur le pied, et on a des envies de meurtres.
> *



Hitler, lui, avait perdu ses clefs de bagnole. Vous voyez où ça l'a mené...

Allez hop, bonne année à tout l'équipe de MacGé et à tous les forumeurs.


----------



## Nobody (1 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Alors, moi pour cette nouvelle année, j'aimerais vous dire à tous zé toutes (quasiment..) *



Et bien, je te souhaite plein de papier Q, de café froid et de petites abeilles pour cette année 2006.
Plein.

Que Moltonel soit avec toi.


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

y'a des courageux qu'ont essayé de passer des appels à minuit pile ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *...me torcher le fion de vos écrits mellifluents.*



Bah, le concours à recommencé ? T'aurais pu me prévenir...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Janvier 2006)

Arrête ou je fais une grève


----------



## Bilbo (1 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah, le concours à recommencé ? T'aurais pu me prévenir...


Bonne année à tous.  À tous bien sûr, même si je dois avouer que ce post est plus particulièrement destiné au doc parce que, hier, il m'a donné envie de lui souhaiter mes v½ux en toute priorité. 

À+


----------



## toys (1 Janvier 2006)

pour 2K6 
bonheur, joie
sex et sueur
et tout ce que réclame votre coeur.


----------



## Grug2 (1 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pour 2K6
> bonheur, joie
> sex et sueur
> et tout ce que réclame votre coeur.


et le 2 je fais quoi ?


----------



## toys (1 Janvier 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> et le 2 je fais quoi ?


pareil tout au long de l'année, une belle année de rock'n'roll de l'arrache dans tout les sans.


----------



## morden (1 Janvier 2006)

je suis vert bannane : je me suis pris un pichet d'eau sur les epaules hier soir, resultat : je suis malaaaaade !!! 
je me suis vengé donc c'etait quand meme un bon reveillon   

bonne année à tous et à toutes 

A part ça, un peu le nez pris, donc !! :mouais: !!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Janvier 2006)

à toutes et à tous !


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2006)

Bis repetita placent :

*Bananier pommes sautées*

avec une attention spéciale pour Quetzalk, SM, Roberto, Sonny,... et tous les autres...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>


*
Quel est le fils de cocu qui a tué le cochon dans les chiottes?!? ... On avait dit paaaaaaaaas dans les chioooooooottes ; bordeeeeeel!!!!*


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2006)

Quelle belle photo...

Toute mon enfance...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

moi je vous le dis... encore une année de merde que ca va etre 2006   


sinon, moi ca va...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quelle belle photo...
> 
> Toute mon enfance...



C'est clair que le carelage fait très années 70.


----------



## CarodeDakar (1 Janvier 2006)

En tant que toute  nouvelle sur ce site, je veux aussi vous en souhaiter une moins pire, une plus amoureuse avec le néné gauche de SM si vous le voulez - bel arrangement avec photoshop hein? -, une plus riche - on ne se prive pas hein? - et une qui m'aidera à trouver la solution àmes 2 problèmes Mac:

1) Un ordinateur iBook G4 qui ne chauffe plus de la gauche, je n'arrive pas à écrire, ça brûle presque et comme je suis à Accra, je dois attendre un peut-être retour à Québec - la ville - dans 8 mois;

2) Un fll de branchement de mon iBook orangé - la coquille - qui vient de sauter, en cette divine année. Sinon, je perds tous mes e.mails sur Outlook.

---

Ici, les mauvais coups commencent tôt: le propriétaire vient de nous envoyer un contrat à payer avec 6 mois d'avance et 200$ de plus que l'an passé, soit 950$US par mois... Aussi bien dire qu'il nous jète dehors alors que notre container de 10 mètres cubes est arrivé la semaine passée... tout scrapé.

Vive l'Afrique


----------



## supermoquette (1 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> une plus amoureuse avec le néné gauche de SM si vous le voulez


J'ai rarement stressé en lisant un message mais là...


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Janvier 2006)

*N'anné...*


----------



## nicogala (1 Janvier 2006)

Hé, c'est pas un montage!!!


----------



## iteeth (1 Janvier 2006)

Aie ma tête...
Bou nané a tous...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Hé, c'est pas un montage!!!



déjà bû... euh, têté


----------



## ange_63 (1 Janvier 2006)

*BONNE
ANNEE 2006  ! *


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Janvier 2006)

Bonne année à toutes et à tous


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Janvier 2006)

Que 2006 vous soit, à tous et à toute, douce et agréable 

Heureuse année 2006


----------



## supermoquette (1 Janvier 2006)

ouais plein de sexe


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2006)

Et des branches d'orties fraichement coupées...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Janvier 2006)

J'en mets perso dans mes capotes, terrifiant !!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'en mets perso dans mes capotes, terrifiant !!!



T'es trop con... Fais comme moi : mets-en autour !


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2006)

Il peut pas autour il y a déjà du barbelé...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Janvier 2006)

Nan ça brûle ma main après.


----------



## rubren (1 Janvier 2006)

Allez, Bonne Année à tous et pis voilou :



AFRIKAANS	gelukkige nuwejaar
ALBANAIS	Gëzuar vitin e ri
ALLEMAND	ein gutes neues Jahr / prost Neujahr
ALSACIEN	e glëckliches nëies / güets nëies johr
ANGLAIS	happy new year
ARABE	aam saiid / sana saiida
ARMÉNIEN	shnorhavor nor tari
AZERI	yeni iliniz mubarek
BAMBARA	bonne année
BAS-SAXON	gelükkig nyjaar
BASQUE	urte berri on
BENGALI	subho nababarsho
BERBÈRE	asgwas amegas
BETI	mbembe mbu
BIÉLORUSSE	Traduction Phonétique (Z novym hodam)
BIRMAN	hnit thit ku mingalar pa
BOBO	bonne année
BOSNIAQUE	sretna nova godina
BRETON	bloavez mat
BULGARE	Traduction Phonétique (chestita nova godina)
CANTONAIS	kung hé fat tsoi
CATALAN	bon any nou
CHINOIS	xin nièn kuai le / xin nièn hao
CORÉEN	seh heh bok mani bat uh seyo
CORSE	pace e salute
CRÉOLE ANTILLAIS	bon lanné
CRÉOLE GUADELOUPÉEN	bonne année
CRÉOLE GUYANAIS	bon nannen / bon lannen
CRÉOLE HAITIEN	bònn ané
CRÉOLE MARTINIQUAIS	bon lanné / bonanné
CRÉOLE MAURICIEN	banané
CRÉOLE RÉUNIONNAIS	bone-érèz ané
CRÉOLE SEYCHELLOIS	mon swet zot la bonn anen
CROATE	sretna nova godina
DANOIS	godt nytår
ESPAGNOL	feliz año nuevo
ESPÉRANTO	felicxan novan jaron / feliæan novan jaron
ESTONIEN	head uut aastat
FÉROÏEN	gott nýggjár
FINNOIS	onnellista uutta vuotta
FLAMAND	gelukkig Nieuwjaar
FRANCIQUE LORRAIN	Proscht nei Johr / Beschte Wìnsch fer's neije Johr
FRIOULAN	bon an
GAÉLIQUE D'ÉCOSSE	bliadhna mhath ur
GAÉLIQUE D'IRLANDE	ath bhliain faoi mhaise
GALICIEN	feliz aninovo
GALLOIS	blwyddyn newydd dda
GÉORGIEN	gilotsavt aral tsels
GREC	kali chronia / kali xronia
GUARANÍ	rogüerohory año nuévo-re
HAWAIIEN	hauoli makahiki hou
HÉBREU	shana tova
HINDI	nav varsh ki subhkamna
HONGROIS	boldog új évet
INDONÉSIEN	selamat tahun baru
ISLANDAIS	farsælt komandi ár
ITALIEN	felice anno nuovo, buon anno
JAPONAIS	akemashite omedetô
KABYLE	asseguèsse-ameguèsse
KANNADA	hosa varshada shubhaashayagalu
KHMER	sur sdei chhnam thmei
KIRUNDI	umwaka mwiza
KURDE	sala we ya nû pîroz be
LANGUEDOCIEN (OCCITAN)	bona annada
LAO	sabai di pi mai
LATIN	felix sit annus novus
LETTON	laimigo Jauno gadu
LINGALA	bonana / mbula ya sika elamu na tonbeli yo
LITUANIEN	laimingu Naujuju Metu
LUXEMBOURGEOIS	e gudd neit Joër
MACÉDONIEN	srekna nova godina
MALAIS	selamat tahun baru
MALGACHE	arahaba tratry ny taona
MALTAIS	sena gdida mimlija risq
MAORI	kia hari te tau hou
MONGOL	shine jiliin bayariin mend hurgeye
MORÉ	wênd na kô-d yuum-songo
NÉERLANDAIS	gelukkig Nieuwjaar
NORVÉGIEN	godt nytt år
OCCITAN	bona annada
OURDOU	naya saal mubarik
PERSAN	sâle no mobârak
POLONAIS	szczesliwego nowego roku
PORTUGAIS	feliz ano novo
PROVENÇAL	bòna annada / bono annado (provençal rhodanien)
ROMANI	bangi vasilica baxt
ROUMAIN	un an nou fericit / la multi ani
RUSSE	Traduction Phonétique (S novim godom)
SAMOAN	ia manuia le tausaga fou
SANGO	nzoni fini ngou
SARDE	bonu annu nou
SERBE	srecna nova godina
SHONA	goredzwa rakanaka
SINDHI	nain saal joon wadhayoon
SLOVAQUE	stastlivy novy rok
SLOVÈNE	srecno novo leto
SOBOTA	dobir leto
SUÉDOIS	gott nytt år
SUISSE-ALLEMAND	äs guets Nöis
SWAHILI	mwaka mzuri
TAGALOG	manigong bagong taon
TAHITIEN	ia ora te matahiti api
TAMOUL	iniya puthandu nalVazhthukkal
TATAR	yana yel belen
TCHÈQUE	¨tastný nový rok
TELUGU	nuthana samvathsara subhakankshalu
THAI	Traduction Phonétique (sawatdii pimaï)
TIBÉTAIN	tashi délek
TURC	yeni yiliniz kutlu olsun
UDMURT	Vyl' Aren
UKRAINIEN	Z novym rokom
VIETNAMIEN Cung Chúc Tân Niên / Cung Chúc Tân Xuân
WALLON (orthographe à betchfessîs)	bone annéye / bone annéye èt bone santéye
YIDDISH	a gut yohr


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2006)

Assieds toi sur une bouteille de champagne...secoue la de façon ferme mais régulière...et attends un peu...l'effet du bouchon est sublime


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Assieds toi sur une bouteille de champagne...secoue la de façon ferme mais régulière...et attends un peu...l'effet du bouchon est sublime


je n'aurais pas dit mieux !


----------



## Dory (1 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Assieds toi sur une bouteille de champagne...secoue la de façon ferme mais régulière...et attends un peu...l'effet du bouchon est sublime



Une spécialité  ou une nouvelle mode


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Une spécialité  ou une nouvelle mode



J'espère que ça marche avec le champomy pour les autres jours de l'année.


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Une spécialité  ou une nouvelle mode



Une déviation ...:mouais:


----------



## Dory (1 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Une déviation ...:mouais:



J'espère que le goulot tiendra


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que le goulot tiendra




J'espère que non :sleep: :mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne année à toutes et à tous





			
				machine à bouler a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à TibomonG4.


Merci beaucoup, chère panthère. 

Tu as réussi à intégrer dans ce disco clip des gens qui ne postent plus, ou en tout cas plus sous certains pseudos, mais qui font encore parler d'eux, tels que camisol, et d'autres qui postent depuis peu, comme Cammy, par exemple. 
Sans parler de tous les autres, qui pour la plupart font effectivement partie du paysage actuel des forums MacG. 

Mais ce qui me fait le plus plaisir, cette fois-ci sur un plan purement personnel, c'est que tu aies souhaité intégrer cooper.  

Très jolie façon de souhaiter la bonne année. 

Bonne année à tout le monde, et en particulier à toi!...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Janvier 2006)

*"Et cela vous est arrivé comment ?"*
interrogea le médecin urgentiste avec un air dubitatif.



:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *"Et cela vous est arrivé comment ?"*
> interrogea le médecin urgentiste avec un air dubitatif.
> 
> 
> ...




J'avais plus de fusées du 14 Juillet :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *"Et cela vous est arrivé comment ?"*
> interrogea le médecin urgentiste avec un air dubitatif.
> :rateau:



A mon avis, entre les pets enflâmés et les fractures du pénis sur des orifices en bois ils en voient d'autres.


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

tu as donc ta carte de fidélité ?


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup, chère panthère.
> 
> Tu as réussi à intégrer dans ce disco clip des gens qui ne postent plus, ou en tout cas plus sous certains pseudos, mais qui font encore parler d'eux, tels que camisol, et d'autres qui postent depuis peu, comme Cammy, par exemple.
> Sans parler de tous les autres, qui pour la plupart font effectivement partie du paysage actuel des forums MacG.
> ...



Tu es tellement mellifluent que tu vas finir par attirer les ours !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu es tellement mellifluent que tu vas finir par attirer les ours !!!


 Qu'ils viennent, les ours!...


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> tu as donc ta carte de fidélité ?



Il a une chambre à l'année


----------



## Nephou (1 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu es tellement mellifluent que tu vas finir par attirer les ours !!!




lien caché ->  <- là


:love:


----------



## quetzalk (1 Janvier 2006)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> moi je vous le dis... encore une année de merde que ca va etre 2006



Chais pas. On verra après la guerre.


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Janvier 2006)

T'as oublié le wolof des Sénégalais: "Mangni dem": "Je m'en vais"


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2006)

pivo !


----------



## .Steff (2 Janvier 2006)

*Bonne année a tous les amis!!!
Tout plein de bonnes choses pour cette année 2006!!!!*


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2006)

Sors ton dictionnaire slovène bon sang !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Janvier 2006)

*faut vraiment être nioube de naissance*
pour pas savoir ce que veut dire pivo


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Janvier 2006)

*Allez, comme je suis gentil*
un petit indice


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah.
> Je vois.
> 
> Ça veut dire _"Plongée sous-marine"_ ?
> :mouais:




*Euh...*
mon cher camarade, je t'invite dès à présent à regarder ce que la demoiselle a dans le dos.

_Non, Roberto, pas le bas du dos, le dos, rien que le dos._


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2006)

T'as windows media player j'espère, Roberto  ?


----------



## juju palavas (2 Janvier 2006)

Bonne année a tous les amis!!! de mac G, je sens cette année très cooouullll....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sous les canettes de pivos, tu veux dire ?



*Certes la croupe de la demoiselle*
n'est pas sans intérêt

mais je t'ai dis de ne pas regarder le bas du dos !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Janvier 2006)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> je sens cette année très cooouullll....




*couillue ?*


----------



## juju palavas (2 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *couillue ?*


 bonne année a toi voisin,je te souhaite d'aimer les nioube en 2006


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que le goulot tiendra



Gourmande


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Allez, comme je suis gentil*
> un petit indice




Jamais encore vu des blocs de plongée pareils


----------



## geoffrey (2 Janvier 2006)

Bonne Année à tous


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Janvier 2006)

bonne année, vous même... :hein:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2006)

Bonne année à moi


----------



## yvos (2 Janvier 2006)

Beaux nénés


----------



## Patamach (2 Janvier 2006)

&#3626;&#3623;&#3633;&#3626;&#3604;&#3637;&#3611;&#3637;&#3651;&#3627;&#3617;&#3656;


----------



## ange_63 (2 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> &#3626;&#3623;&#3633;&#3626;&#3604;&#3637;&#3611;&#3637;&#3651;&#3627;&#3617;&#3656;



Heinhein à tes souhaits...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

Message effacé par moi-meme...


----------



## elKBron (2 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Beaux nénés


deja bu ICI grrr

donc j en rajoute un autre :

_*HAVE A GOOD YEAR ET MEILLEURS PNEUS !!!


*_​


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> deja bu ICI grrr



Paske tu crois avoir l'exclusivité ? déjà bu depuis fort longtemps


----------



## Fondug (2 Janvier 2006)

Comme disait Michel "Bananier et surtout, pommes sautées"


----------



## yvos (2 Janvier 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> deja bu ICI grrr
> 
> donc j en rajoute un autre :
> 
> ...


 
ah ouais?


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

*Moules panées !!*


----------



## .Steff (2 Janvier 2006)

ca devient un peu n'importe quoi non?

*MOUETTE BOURRéE!!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> bonne année a toi voisin,je te souhaite d'aimer les nioube en 2006


Si il fait ça, je le bannis moi-même !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Si il fait ça, je le bannis moi-même !!!


Chiche!!!


----------



## elKBron (2 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Paske tu crois avoir l'exclusivité ? déjà bu depuis fort longtemps



je ne dis pas avoir l'exclusivité, mais bon, la pour le coup , il y a redite dans le meme fil, c est tout. On va pas se facher pour ca, non mais, oh ! 
ca a quoi vous pourriez me repondre "ben oui, mais dans ce fil tout le monde dit la meme chose, donc il y a aussi redite". bref, on s en fou, ca fait juste un post de plus au compteur et voila.

Love


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2006)

Pffffffffff!... Belle mentalité!


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> ca devient un peu n'importe quoi non?




J'avais pas remarqué  :mouais:


----------



## .Steff (2 Janvier 2006)

héhé c'est pas grave on mettra ca sur le compte du lendemain de fete...meme si ca fait de jours.C'était une grosse fete


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> héhé c'est pas grave on mettra ca sur le compte du lendemain de fete...meme si ca fait de jours.C'était une grosse fete




Elle continue !!


----------



## .Steff (2 Janvier 2006)

..pas pour tout le monde..Ce matin ce fut levé 7h00 et retour en stage pour moi
:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> ..pas pour tout le monde..Ce matin ce fut levé 7h00 et retour en stage pour moi
> :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:




 courage...

Je suis en stage de survie depuis plus d'une année...alors je sais ce que tu ressent


----------



## .Steff (2 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> courage...
> 
> Je suis en stage de survie depuis plus d'une année...alors je sais ce que tu ressent


MErci...
 moi c'est de l'informatique.Mais pour y survivre c'est surement tout aussi dur...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2006)

Ouais... Quand on aura une minute de libre, on viendra avec vous, vous pleurer sur les chaussures...


----------



## .Steff (2 Janvier 2006)

on en demande pas tant...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> ..pas pour tout le monde..Ce matin ce fut levé 7h00 et retour en stage pour moi
> :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


 
Oh minou...

Il est tout fatigué !!!

Te redresserais tout ça à coup de lattes moi !!!


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... Quand on aura une minute de libre, on viendra avec vous, vous pleurer sur les chaussures...




Mais pas plus d'une minute ok ?


----------



## .Steff (2 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oh minou...
> 
> Il est tout fatigué !!!
> 
> Te redresserais tout ça à coup de lattes moi !!!


Oui a coup de lattes je demandais pas mieux pour me reveiller..:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est de l'informatique.Mais pour y survivre c'est surement tout aussi dur...



Ben non tu vois, çà plus de 20 ans pour moi : çà conserve  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Te redresserais tout ça à coup de lattes moi !!!



Ah, du bon usage de la rangers coquée


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah, du bon usage de la rangers coquée


C'est coquet, en effet... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## .Steff (2 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben non tu vois, çà plus de 20 ans pour moi : çà conserve  :rateau:


Quoi qu'on fasse si on aime ce qu'on fais c'est cool.En l'occurence, moi la j'aime pas trop ce que je fais.Etre stagiaire administrateur réseau dans une boite de 900 personnes, c'est super cool parce que il y a du matériel et des technologies au top mais quand je ne fais pas mon projet ben il y a toujours des pelos a aller depanner parce que leur souris ou leur clavier est débranché ou des merdes comme ca.Et en plus tout est sous Windows...meme pas l'ombre d'un linux.
Mais bon c'est quand meme bien la pluspart du temps.Mais pas aujourd'hui!!


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est coquet, en effet... :love: :love: :love:


Je savais que çà te plairait :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Quoi qu'on fasse si on aime ce qu'on fais c'est cool.En l'occurence, moi la j'aime pas trop ce que je fais.Etre stagiaire administrateur réseau dans une boite de 900 personnes, c'est super cool parce que il y a du matériel et des technologies au top mais quand je ne fais pas mon projet ben il y a toujours des pelos a aller depanner parce que leur souris ou leur clavier est débranché ou des merdes comme ca.Et en plus tout est sous Windows...meme pas l'ombre d'un linux.
> Mais bon c'est quand meme bien la pluspart du temps.Mais pas aujourd'hui!!



Et puis, en cherchant bien, doit y avoir de la meuf.... :love:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2006)

Euuuuuuh, si j'en crois ce que j'ai vu :
1. il faut _vraiment_ bien chercher 
2. le fruit de la recherche n'est pas forcément à la hauteur de tes espérances

Vala vala, l'informatique n'est certainement pas un milieu favorable quand à la rencontre avec des top models


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

Cela dit on s'en beurre les nouilles quand même non ?


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2006)

Clair, mais c'est pas moi qui ai commencé M'sieu l'modo


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, en cherchant bien, doit y avoir de la meuf.... :love:


 
La meuf même si on cherche peu on trouve... c'est un peu comme les emmerdes... ça va souvent de paire d'ailleur...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit on s'en beurre les nouilles quand même non ?



bien sur.....
et je dirai meme plus....mais [Charte]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bien sur.....
> et je dirai meme plus....mais [Charte]



Quoi? La raie? ...


----------



## .Steff (2 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La meuf même si on cherche peu on trouve... c'est un peu comme les emmerdes... ça va souvent de paire d'ailleur...


Tout depend de la "meuf" qui te tombe sur le coin de la gueule!! 
mais c'est vrai que c'est presque une vérité générale.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Tout depend de la "meuf" qui te tombe sur le coin de la gueule!!


C'est vrai!!! Les grosses ça fait plus mal!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai!!! Les grosses ça fait plus mal!


 
Si elle est grosse ET molle c'est mieux...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2006)

Remarque ; les grandes pleines d'os, ça peut être très contondant, aussi...


----------



## .Steff (2 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si elle est grosse ET molle c'est mieux...


héhé quelqu'un qui debarque ici sans avoir lu le début et qui lit juste ca pourrait se poser des questions a ton sujet.!!
Surtout au niveau physique


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

Et oui tu risques de te faire mal...

Faut être plusieurs dés que tu veux manipuler...

Une galère.

Moi j'aime pas les armoires normandes..


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

Y'a que les nioubes pour se poser encore des questions au sujet de Sonnyboy


----------



## fredintosh (2 Janvier 2006)

Bonne cuvée 2006 !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bonne cuvée 2006 !



Ouiiiiiiiii!!!! Et que les grosses vous tombent à flots sur le coin de la gueule!!!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Y'a que les nioubes pour se poser encore des questions au sujet de Sonnyboy



Bah et alors??    Pour moi sonnyboy est une énigme, donc je me renseigne... :rateau:  

D'ailleurs a se sujet, vous n'est pas de très bon informateur...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

C'est pas non plus notre métier...


----------



## .Steff (2 Janvier 2006)

alors pourquoi se prononcer...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Bah et alors??    Pour moi sonnyboy est une énigme, donc je me renseigne... :rateau:
> 
> D'ailleurs a se sujet, vous n'est pas de très bon informateur...



Il y a bien sa page de commentaires qui peut te donner un petit apperçu...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> alors pourquoi se prononcer...


C'est ce que je me dis en lisant des CENTAINES de posts ici toute la journée !!! Enfin quelqu'un qui me comprend, ou juste un hasard ? :mouais:


----------



## .Steff (2 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je me dis en lisant des CENTAINES de posts ici toute la journée !!! Enfin quelqu'un qui me comprend, ou juste un hasard ? :mouais:


Rien arrive par hasard.
Par contre les grands esprits se rencontres.Et ca, ca vient une fois de plus de se vérifier.


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je me dis en lisant des CENTAINES de posts ici toute la journée !!! Enfin quelqu'un qui me comprend, ou juste un hasard ? :mouais:



reponse B....
et c'est mon dernier mot Jean-Pierre....


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

Y a à boire et à manger....


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La meuf même si on cherche peu on trouve... c'est un peu comme les emmerdes... ça va souvent de paire d'ailleur...


Ouais il suffit d'ouvrir iChat et plop, plop-plop-plop-plop.


Note : acheter un deuxième écran


----------



## Talchan (2 Janvier 2006)

bonne année 2006 et que les malheurs glissent sur vous comme la pluie sur le ciré breton


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> bonne année 2006 et que les malheurs glissent sur vous comme la pluie sur le ciré breton




Pinaise, la Talchan.....
comment va...?
N'année....


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> Ah ? Toi aussi ?
> 
> 
> Le webmaster de macfr, chaque fois qu'il essaye de me causer sur iChat et qu'il vient me faire un p'tit , je lui fais comprendre que chuis débordé, là non vraiment Vieux, par mel, hein ? _On fait comme ça ?_


 
Moi ça va J'suis pas débordé...

Mais faut voir que personne ne m'aime moi...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça va J'suis pas débordé...
> 
> Mais faut voir que personne ne m'aime moi...


Plains toi !  Et ne me dis pas que je suis le seul à te répondre !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Plains toi !  Et ne me dis pas que je suis le seul à te répondre !!!


 
Presque !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

Merci les autres... Z'auriez pu me dire que j'étais pas obligé... :mouais:

Mon côté social me perdra... je l'sens...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

Foiré...


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mon côté social me perdra... je l'sens...



C'est bien pour çà que tu es modérateur au Bar :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

Ah. il me semblait bien qu'il devait y avoir une raison


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça va J'suis pas débordé...
> 
> Mais faut voir que personne ne m'aime moi...


pauvre petit bichon.

promis a noel prochain on t'offre des ami(e)s.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

Quoi c'est vrai !!!

Personne ne m'aime.

Nobody loves me, but my mother...


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quoi c'est vrai !!!
> 
> Personne ne m'aime.
> 
> Nobody love's me, but my mother...


mais si  on t'aime mais on te le montre pas on est trop pudique pour ça.


----------



## Bilbo (2 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> but my mother...


Et elle a bien du mérite. 

À+


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Et elle a bien du mérite.
> 
> À+


 
Elle en a oui.

C'est elle qui a fait de moi ce que je suis.

A savoir un truc de ouf... que même si j'te racontais tu me croirais pas, tellement c'est trop d'là méga balle...


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quoi c'est vrai !!!
> 
> Personne ne m'aime.
> 
> Nobody love's me, but my mother...


POUR TOI SONNYBOY


Je t'aime, je t'aime
Comme un fou comme un soldat
comme une star de cinéma
Je t'aime, je t'aime
Comme un loup, comme un roi
Comme un homme que je ne suis pas
Tu vois, je t'aime comme ça


ps merci lara pour ces belle merde.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

ça pue ça...

Moi j'veus du vrai, du lourd... du qui fait mal..


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça pue ça...
> 
> Moi j'veus du vrai, du lourd... du qui fait mal..



:love: oh oui ! fort et profond !!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> :love: oh oui ! fort et profond !!


 
Oui éventuellement...


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2006)

s'est du lourd quand elle se met a chanté.

tellemet lourd que s'est innodible.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est du lourd quand elle se met a chanté.
> 
> tellemet lourd que s'est innodible.


 
Inodible steuplé !!

UN seul N, comme dans sceau d'eau mie.


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est du lourd quand elle se met a chanté.
> 
> tellemet lourd que s'est innodible.




Quoi ? le cris de la brebis hurlante de plaisir, au fond de la forêt des 4 orgasmes ?


----------



## Nobody (2 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nobody love's me



Mais oui, je t'aime, ma biche.
Allez, ce ne sont pas quelques hémorroïdes qui vont nous fâcher.


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Inodible steuplé !!
> 
> UN seul N, comme dans sceau d'eau mie.


ok prof


mais t'es d'accord que s'est le pas écoutable.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

Putain y avait une faute à loves...

Bordel !!

Et personne le disait !!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ok prof
> 
> 
> mais t'es d'accord que s'est le pas écoutable.


 
Oui.


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain y avait une faute à loves...
> 
> Bordel !!
> 
> Et personne le disait !!


pas vu!



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui.



ouf j'ai eu peur qu'avec ton amour pour la douleur tu sois fan.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça pue ça...
> 
> Moi j'veus du vrai, du lourd... du qui fait mal..


Ah ? parce que Lara Fabian, c'est pas du LOURD ??? :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? parce que Lara Fabian, c'est pas du LOURD ??? :mouais:


 
Non c'est pas du lourd...

Etta James, ça c'est du lourd !!!!!


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2006)

et pis çà fait mal aussi


----------



## .Steff (2 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? parce que Lara Fabian, c'est pas du LOURD ??? :mouais:


je pense que la on tombe dans le hors competition avec lara fabian..


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2006)

qui a déjà tenu une chanson de lara en entier ici.

qu'il se lève et qu'il le disse.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

Ouais mais là, on s'éloigne du sujet...

Qui est que "personne ne m'aime".

Quoi ?

Ah...

On me dit que c'était pas le sujet non plus....


----------



## .Steff (2 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> qui a déjà tenu une chanson de lara en entier ici.
> 
> qu'il se lève et qu'il le disse.


ho le challenge!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais là, on s'éloigne du sujet...
> 
> Qui est que "personne ne m'aime".
> 
> ...


Ben c'est surtout qu'il n'y a pas de débat.. on est globalement tous d'accord il me semble


----------



## Nobody (2 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Etta James, ça c'est du lourd !!!!!



Etta soeur, c'est du lourd?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est surtout qu'il n'y a pas de débat.. on est globalement tous d'accord il me semble


 
Lonely...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Etta soeur, c'est du lourd?


 
Elle est mariée avec SEAN CONNERY...


----------



## Nobody (2 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Lonely...



Sonny Boy / Lucky Luke même combat.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

Plutôt lonesome alors


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est surtout qu'il n'y a pas de débat.. on est globalement tous d'accord il me semble


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le fait de lui dire lui fait trop plaisir donc par esprit de contradition je dirais que je t'aime et que si tu vuex te marié avec moi je n'y voie pas de contre-indication a partir du moment ou se n'est pas moi que ne fait éclaté la rondelle.
> 
> 
> merde pensé
> a la charte​


La douleur t'égare minou...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le fait de  lui dire lui fait trop plaisir donc par esprit de contradition je dirais que je t'aime et que si tu vuex te marié avec moi je n'y voie pas de contre-indication a partir du moment ou se n'est pas moi que ne fait éclaté la rondelle.
> 
> merde pensé
> a la charte​


Ouais... me demande qui est plus dans le juste, Toys... je ne suis pas de ton avis


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La douleur t'égare minou...


T'appelles tout le monde minou toi ! C'est vexant !


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> T'appelles tout le monde minou toi ! C'est vexant !


 
Pas vraiment tout le monde...


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2006)

olla la comment vous me faite dire des chose que j'ai pas dit.








​


----------



## .Steff (2 Janvier 2006)

tu les penses trop fort!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

Déjà que tu as du mal à les écrire


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> T'appelles tout le monde minou toi ! C'est vexant !


y a pire comme sur nom


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

On taille dans la masse...

On fait du copeau...


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> tu les penses trop fort!!!


bon répare ton liens de signature et revien après



je déconne, le prend pas mal.​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

Ouais. Et puis corrige les fautes d'anglais...


----------



## .Steff (2 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon répare ton liens de signature et revien après
> 
> 
> 
> je déconne, le prend pas mal.​


d'autant qu'il fonctionne tres bien.
n'utilise pas IE!!

Le prend pas mal, je déconne.


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> d'autant qu'il fonctionne tres bien.
> n'utilise pas IE!!
> 
> Le prend pas mal, je déconne.


je suis sur safari et le coup d'avant il a beuggé.



 toute mes esscuse​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

Sonny t'as vu?


----------



## .Steff (2 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je suis sur safari et le coup d'avant il a beuggé.
> 
> 
> 
> toute mes esscuse​


Ben c'est pas grave c'est de bonne guerre


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

L'enviandé il a repris mon avatar de FEELGOOD !!!!!!!!


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est pas grave c'est de bonne guerre


sorté les casque..
les cannons de 32..
creusé des tranché.... ils ne passeront pas ....ou alors nous ne serons plus de se monde.


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> L'enviandé il a repris mon avatar de FEELGOOD !!!!!!!!


tuons le!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
qu'on le pende par la peaux des cOu.......



ha non!!!!!!!!!!!


 s'est un poil trop radical a votre avis.


----------



## iMax (2 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> L'enviandé il a repris mon avatar de FEELGOOD !!!!!!!!



Il a pas la même IP que toi, ni le même style mais j'avoue que la coincidence est troublante


----------



## tirhum (2 Janvier 2006)

c'était quoi le sujet au début ? .... 
ah oui !!!  







je sais c'est moins drôle que de se pouiller la gueule....  
mais ça me permet de placer mon dessin....


----------



## Hurrican (2 Janvier 2006)

Vi d'abord, j'ai pas poster depuis plusieurs semaines, mais si je passe ici, c'est pour vous souhaiter la bonne année !  :love:


----------



## guizmo47 (2 Janvier 2006)

Un peu tard mais pas de mac pendant ces vacances... Dur !!!
Donc...
BONNE ANNEE à tous les Macgé !...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> T'appelles tout le monde minou toi ! C'est vexant !



Moi, y'a aucun risque. Ou alors il faut que Sonnyboy consulte un ophtalmo d'urgence.


----------



## ultrabody (3 Janvier 2006)

ultra bonne année 2006 aux forumeurs !!!

j'espère débuté cette nouvelle année avec portable mac....
RDV fin janvier début février ...

Je vous souhaite tt pleins de mac, mais avant  tout une exellente santé !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Janvier 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> Je vous souhaite tt pleins de mac




*tu souhaites aussi*
les crédits et l'endettement qui vont avec ?


----------



## .Steff (3 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *tu souhaites aussi*
> les crédits et l'endettement qui vont avec ?


ca va de soi...


----------



## .Steff (3 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Putain m'en parle pas.
> :afraid:


 Ca sent un peu le vécu ca..Jme trompe?

Edit: Correction a la moquerie générale


----------



## gKatarn (3 Janvier 2006)

Et le vacu, çà sent pas bon


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Janvier 2006)

*un mac : une mémé*
méthode choc brutal : la mémé effrayée fait un arrêt cardiaque et elle clamse.
Il suffit alors de se diriger vers la commode du salon pour récupérer ses économies.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

Et puis ça économise le coût des munitions...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2006)

Dans l'enfer des villes...


----------



## Nephou (3 Janvier 2006)

à mon regard tu te dérobes


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2006)

Tu es vraiment le plus agile !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Janvier 2006)

N'oubliez jamais que c'est la logorhée qui a eu la peau de Benoît...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2006)

sa vilaine peau ?


----------



## sofiping (3 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> L'enviandé il a repris mon avatar de FEELGOOD !!!!!!!!



Waouuuu les bons souvenirs !!! qu'est ce que j'ai pu le mettre partout ce dessin de feelgood .... bonne periode bien rokenroll   


Bon , trève de plaisanteries ... comme j'ai pas dans mes habithudes de souhaiter des années de mierde à mon entourage (sauf si on m'y pousse ) , je ne vous souhaiterais pas une bonne année 2006 ... 2007 ... etc  ... car , je ne vous voeux aucun mal ..... sauf si ... encore une fois ... ......... on m'y pousse ... dans les orties :mouais:
Aller , amusons nous bien  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

2006
Année d'la glisse, année d'la Suisse et du pastis,
2006 année d'la cuisse.

Bonne année les gens ici présents.


----------



## .Steff (3 Janvier 2006)

année du vice...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> Tu permets que je reprenne ces formules pour ma carte de v½ux Off ?


Reprends, reprends, même reprends-en ! (de la cuisse, je veux dire...)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> année du vice...



de la pisse
de la réglisse
des tournevis
de la fêta Salakis (au bon lait de brebis(s))
de la saucisse
...


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

le prochain qui me dit "bonne année" je le donne à bouffer aux fourmis rouges d'Amazonie


----------



## tirhum (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> le prochain qui me dit "bonne année" je le donne à bouffer aux fourmis rouges d'Amazonie



Bonne année....      

aïe, aïe, aïe, aïe......


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

*La fourmis Eciton ou "fourmis légionnaire"*

Les fourmis Eciton sont guerrières et nomades (sans nid fixe). Rapides et efficaces, elles organisent des raids qui balayent la forêt à la recherche de nids de guêpes, d'autres nids de fourmis à piller ou de n'importe quel insecte qui se trouve sur leur chemin. Elles peuvent parfois s'attaquer à des petits vertébrés (lézards par exemple). Les soldats ont la tête blanche et possèdent de redoutables mandibules hypertrophiées. En plus de mordre, elles piquent fort mais n'attaquent jamais l'homme spontanément. Après quelques semaines, elles changent de bivouac en formant de grands convois gardés par les soldats. Une fois le nouveau campement choisi (en général au sol, dans une cavité protégée), elles s'agglutinent pour former une masse de fourmis compacte de plusieurs millions d'individus.

Elles arrivent !!


----------



## Dory (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> le prochain qui me dit "bonne année" je le donne à bouffer aux fourmis rouges d'Amazonie



Bonne année la mouette


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Elles arrivent !!



On les attend.


----------



## tirhum (3 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bonne année la mouette



trop tard !! c'est pour moi les fourmis !!  
miam, miam, vite mon lance-flamme ...:afraid:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2006)

snif snif snif


mmhhhhhh cette odeur


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Je ne ferais pas ça aux fourmis rouges... 

Je ferais le job moi-même, avec mon sabre Jedi au plasma actif ....bande de mou de la feuille et humide de l'orifice consacré, je vais tous vous sulfater façon grand-mère .... 

Déclenche les enfers bébé...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je ne ferais pas ça aux fourmis rouges...
> 
> Je ferais le job moi-même, avec mon sabre Jedi au plasma actif ....bande de mou de la feuille et humide de l'orifice consacré, je vais tous vous sulfater façon grand-mère ....
> 
> Déclenche les enfers bébé...



N'oublies pas de bien l'astiquer ton sabre. Sinon, ça ne partira pas.


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> N'oublies pas de bien l'astiquer ton sabre. Sinon, ça ne partira pas.




Il est lustré avec de la fiente de mouette radioactif...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il est lustré avec de la fiente de mouette radioactif...



2 questions :
- quelle est la taille de ton sabre ?
- quelle portée a-t-il ?


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> 2 questions :
> - quelle est la taille de ton sabre ?
> - quelle portée a-t-il ?




La taille ? énorme
La portée ? no comment


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La taille ? énorme



Comment ça énorme ? Plus que Rocco Siffredi ?


----------



## tirhum (3 Janvier 2006)

moi je fais ça moi même, avec mon lance-flamme, (pas me salir les mains !!)
...et après j'envoie "ma sauvage" qui écrabouille les dernières avec sa grosse massue (pffff Rocco!! pppff, minable !!) et qui en plus les mangeras pour ne pas laisser de trace (ça m'évites de la nourrir en plus !)....  
  
adios les fourmis....


----------



## Dory (3 Janvier 2006)

Sauvage mais ..sexy


----------



## tirhum (3 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Sauvage mais ..sexy



on n'est pas obligé de faire n'importe quoi !!  
j'aime les jolies femmes qu'elles soient rustiques ou pas....:love: :love: 

et les femmes en général d'ailleurs !!:rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> moi je fais ça moi même, avec mon lance-flamme, (pas me salir les mains !!)
> ...et après j'envoie "ma sauvage" qui écrabouille les dernières avec sa grosse massue (pffff Rocco!! pppff, minable !!) et qui en plus les mangeras pour ne pas laisser de trace (ça m'évites de la nourrir en plus !)....
> 
> adios les fourmis....



Là, c'est sûr que Rocco peut aller se rhabiller (c'est le cas de le dire). :love:


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça énorme ? Plus que Rocco Siffredi ?



Suis sa doublure dans ses plus belles cascades !!


----------



## Taho! (3 Janvier 2006)

Même pour les scènes de nu ? parce que de ce que j'ai vu lors de la fondue...


----------



## Dory (3 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Même pour les scènes de nu ? parce que de ce que j'ai vu lors de la fondue...


On tient le scoop de l'année racontes....


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Même pour les scènes de nu ? parce que de ce que j'ai vu lors de la fondue...




 je suis à géométrie variable  

Petit salopard


----------



## Taho! (3 Janvier 2006)

on mettre ça sur le compte du froid et du chauffage dans ta voiture qui n'a pas eu le temps de te décongeler  (surtout que t'es un rapide :rateau: )

Je préfère "espèce de Picon©" :love:


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> on mettre ça sur le compte du froid et du chauffage dans ta voiture qui n'a pas eu le temps de te décongeler  (surtout que t'es un rapide :rateau: )
> 
> Je préfère "espèce de Picon©" :love:




"Je te merde" comme dirait l'étudiante   

Mouarf.....:love:


----------



## Taho! (3 Janvier 2006)

moi aussi je t'aime ! :love:


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je t'aime ! :love:




Oh oui !!!! :love: 

Frotte moi le dos avec une pelle à neige, façon Stalone dans Rocky 12....:love:


----------



## Taho! (3 Janvier 2006)

désolé, la pelle, je la garde pour mon biquet d'amour en sucre...

mais propose toujours autre chose, je suis prêt à pas mal d'expériences (pas toutes, emmanchés que vous êtes :casse: )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

Ça va les modérateurs ? On montre l'exemple au bar ?


----------



## Cillian (3 Janvier 2006)

Sa valeur n'ayant cours qu'en début d'année
C'est donc maintenant que je suis amené
À souhaiter à toutes âmes, mal ou bien nées
Une bonne et chaleureuse année.

Et si par le virus de la rime, vous êtes hanté
Si après trente six cafés ou bien même cent thés
Et si le rimeur qui choit sur une terminaison en «té»
Si simplement, vous souhaitait : Bonne Santé

Quelques mots encore, je ne voudrai pas vous irritez,
Et afin de disposer de toutes les commodités,
Aussi, je vous souhaite donc à tous et toutes prospérité
Et aux plus hardi d'entre nous une bonne fécondité.​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui !!!! :love:
> 
> Frotte moi le dos avec une pelle à neige, façon Stalone dans Rocky 12....:love:





			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> désolé, la pelle, je la garde pour mon biquet d'amour en sucre...
> 
> mais propose toujours autre chose, je suis prêt à pas mal d'expériences (pas toutes, emmanchés que vous êtes :casse: )



C'est beau l'amour ! :love: 




			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça va les modérateurs ? On montre l'exemple au bar ?



Ben quoi ? Ils sont pas mignons tous les deux ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

J'avoue que sur le coup ils te ressemblaient pas mal...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Janvier 2006)

*Tu veux dire*
qu'ils étaients chiants ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que sur le coup ils te ressemblaient pas mal...



Ah ? En quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Demande au purfils  il a le don pour les tournures de phrases.


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça va les modérateurs ? On montre l'exemple au bar ?


aaaah, la folie de la jeunesse   ce sont de jeunes moderateurs...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Janvier 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> aaaah, la folie de la jeunesse   ce sont de jeunes moderateurs...




 bonne année Angie...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2006)

Je plussoie Mr Stook  et hop :casse:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je plussoie Mr Stook  et hop :casse:



plussoies, plussoies....


----------



## Taho! (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que sur le coup ils te ressemblaient pas mal...


Salaud !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Pas volée celle-là, hein ?


----------



## Taho! (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pas volée celle-là, hein ?


Hey ! c'est moi qui prend alors que j'étais même pas le pire !


----------



## Grug2 (4 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Taho! (4 Janvier 2006)

Superbe Grug, comme toujours ! Quel coup de crayon !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Demande au purfils  il a le don pour les tournures de phrases.



Oui mais alors là non. Je chie beaucoup (normal pour un canard) mais je ne suis pas chiant.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

Pas chiant ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas chiant ?



Non.


----------



## Cillian (5 Janvier 2006)

humm! des faits consenti


----------

